# Time for new tires again!



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

WTH! This will be the second set of General Grabber A/T's in less than 45k miles. I swear we cant catch a break lately, with the 1500 bucks just sunk into a truck we bought a few months ago to needing new tires on another truck before winter if not sooner. My last set lasted about 25k miles before they were at 2/32 and now this new set only lasted about 20k miles. The last set was warrantied as I'm sure these will but WTH, 60k mile tires lasting 20k or so. I've kept up on rotations and air pressure but no luck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buy some Michelins. Round tubeless pneumatics.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you run the same tires year round or use snows in the winter and all-season in the summer? Maybe you could use a set with harder rubber in the summer so they don't wear off as quickly.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

general grabber a/t tires just wear like crap. so do nitto terra grapplers. i own an auto repair shop and sell a lot of tires. the best ive foudn so far are yokohama geolander a/t, and hankook dynapro a/t tires. both wear like iron. take it for what its worth


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

trqjnky;1302531 said:


> general grabber a/t tires just wear like crap. so do nitto terra grapplers. i own an auto repair shop and sell a lot of tires. the best ive foudn so far are yokohama geolander a/t, and hankook dynapro a/t tires. both wear like iron. take it for what its worth


I heard the same thing about the Yokohama's. We use these year round but you would still think I would be getting at least half the mileage out of a set. Right now they're all wearing even but 3 tires are down to 6/32 and 1 tire is at 8/32, when new they were 16/32 deep. Like I said it's only been about 13k miles since replaced.


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

trqjnky;1302531 said:


> general grabber a/t tires just wear like crap. so do nitto terra grapplers. i own an auto repair shop and sell a lot of tires. the best ive foudn so far are yokohama geolander a/t, and hankook dynapro a/t tires. both wear like iron. take it for what its worth


+1 on the Geolanders. Best tire I ever got for the money


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Brian - I feel you pain. We run grabber at2's on our trucks. Heavy trailer towing KILLS them fast. I have to say though - they are the best tire ive found for the price. 

I don't think the geolanders at's are severe snow and ice rated like the grabbers are. Having a tire that wears like iron, probably wont give the best grip on icy surfaces - at all. 

Im from the Ohio snow belt capital, I know what your dealing with over in PA, (you get a little more then we do tho). If I was you, I wouldn't switch. When I bought my current truck, it had Michelins on it. I was so discusted with them, i bought grabbers half way through the season. And yes, the Michelins were pretty much new - the truck had less then 5k on it.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I have always stuck with the Toyo Open Country's. I put them on my first truck after I wore out the set that came on it. I don't really don't think I will run anything else. I run them year round and have been impressed with them.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

Been running Yoko Geolander AT on all 4 plow trucks and last Fall, put em on the wife's Expedition. Ride nice, grip nice, never had a problem. Handles towing landscape trailer in the summer and a 20 foot Hallmark trailer for sled racing in the winter. Gotta get 2 new ones for the "mule" this month...kinda lacking tread on the front after 3 years...no rotation, no pressure check, no maintenance at all..kinda love/hate relationship. I love em cause I hate maintenance!! Have General Grabbers on the Excursion but I will be swapping those over to Yokos when this set wears out. The durometer is definately softer and they are "grippier" but overall, I love the Yokos.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I had Geolanders for a while and they were pretty good tires. I switched to Kumho Road Venture AT KL78 and I have to tell you, for a few extra bucks, you cant beat the quality. Its great in soupy mud and deep/wet snow.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Dont mean to jack the thread but did anyone ever use Mastercraft Glacier Grip tires? I found a set that are 1 season old for cheap and dont know much about the brand. Any good?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

My truck eats up tires too. I have 91,000 on my truck and I am on my 5th set. They are just over half way gone. I've had BFG all terrains, goodyear silent armour, bridgestone Duelers, BFG mud terrain km2's, and the stock tires. They all wear really fast. And yes I rotate every 5000 and check air pressure twice a week.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have yet to find tires that last over 20k with landscape trailer towing & plowing. I now just find the cheapest set with a decent tread. If I get two plowing seasons I'm happy more is a bonus


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1302494 said:


> Buy some Michelins. Round tubeless pneumatics.


With spinners!!!!



Kodiakguy;1302720 said:


> I have to say though - they are the best tire ive found for the price.


Could be, but what is the cost of tires wearing out this fast? There is a difference.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Kodiakguy;1302720 said:


> Brian - I feel you pain. We run grabber at2's on our trucks. Heavy trailer towing KILLS them fast. I have to say though - they are the best tire ive found for the price.
> 
> I don't think the geolanders at's are severe snow and ice rated like the grabbers are. Having a tire that wears like iron, probably wont give the best grip on icy surfaces - at all.
> 
> Im from the Ohio snow belt capital, I know what your dealing with over in PA, (you get a little more then we do tho). If I was you, I wouldn't switch. When I bought my current truck, it had Michelins on it. I was so discusted with them, i bought grabbers half way through the season. And yes, the Michelins were pretty much new - the truck had less then 5k on it.


We trailer a 24 ft enclosed V nose every day so Im sure that becomes an issue. I will say, these tires hook up in the snow. Many nights plowing in 2wd with no problems but again, to only get a season and a half out of them...ouch!


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Tell me about it. I pull a 8500 pound go-fast boat on a 2500 pound trailer every weekend. Pulling 11k up a ramp really hurts the tires. Ive had the Michilin m773II's before. They last a long time, but they SUCK in the snow.

I also have been able to get away with plowing in 2wd with my grabbers, it nice to be able to.

I talked to a buddy of mine whos in the tire bussiness, he told me that all tires that are good in the snow and ice will wear fast due to the "soft" tread compound. Any thing that wears like iron he says, your not going to be real happy with in the snow and ice. He suguested that if he were doing it, he would run a set for the winter that gripps, and a set in the summer that wears long. I don't know about you guys, but im not real interested in doing that.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Could be, but what is the cost of tires wearing out this fast? There is a difference.[/QUOTE]

I got the grabbers for literally half the cost of Michelin's (and BFG AT's). So for me, if they wear faster (which does suck), but I they grip better in snow + faster on the job + less aggravation = well worth it to me, even if I have to change them twice as often. When I think about it, getting two sets of grabbers for the same cost as BFG's or Michelin's, etc. Buying tires twice, for the same cost in the long run, is worth the inconvenience for the added benefit.

Everything is a trade off.

You guys should check out http://www.treadepot.com/ They have some pretty good prices.


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

Brian Young;1302448 said:


> WTH! This will be the second set of General Grabber A/T's in less than 45k miles. I swear we cant catch a break lately, with the 1500 bucks just sunk into a truck we bought a few months ago to needing new tires on another truck before winter if not sooner. My last set lasted about 25k miles before they were at 2/32 and now this new set only lasted about 20k miles. The last set was warrantied as I'm sure these will but WTH, 60k mile tires lasting 20k or so. I've kept up on rotations and air pressure but no luck.


I got the same tire, 20k miles and 2 years later I need new ones. Had em rotated every 5k and only put a couple thousand on them with my plow.:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cooper has a new tire out that looks decent. The AT3. Might try a set on one of the trucks this winter. Switching tires between seasons does suck but your tires will last much longer. We've ran the Revos, Geolander ats, Wild Country XTX, and Hankook at. Those are all good tires. Revos to expensive though. Also ran some mud tires before that sucked and so do the BFG Rugged trails.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I looked at plowing tires at a local tire dealer recently. He suggested the Cooper AT-3. It looks like a good tire for plowing. He gave me a price of $861 for 4 10 ply tires, mounted balanced, etc.

I prefer to plow in 2wd when ever possible, and my old Hercules Terra Tracs are getting too thin for snow.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am a pretty big fan of BFGoodrich tires. They don't wear very fast at all. And certain ones have great snow traction.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Best tire I think I've ever used was the cooper st, they lasted for a good 35k miles, they did really well in mud and were pretty good with snow/ice. I switched to hancook dynapro's and I hate them. They are awesome with snow, and seem to be wearing good (only have about 8-10k on them), but they ride like total a$$! They had a really good sidewall rating but the truck wanders all over the road, you can just kick the tire and see the sidewall flexing. Don't know if they were just a bad batch or what, because they had awesome ratings but these ones just suck.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I've had B.F. Goodrich Commercial traction,they worked well but they just make them in 15" and 16" rim.I've used Cooper Discoverer M&S as a dedicated winter tire,I had ran them for three seasons,they should have been replacedf after the second season.The last set I had was mastercraft C/T,pretty much the same as the Cooper ST,great tires,they seemed to do as well as the Discoverer M&S.I ran them all year long,no real sign of wear they were going on the third season when I traded the tuck in.I'm now looking at the new Cooper ST MAXX or Goodyear Dura-Trac,though heavily leaning to the Coopers.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

look into hankook dynapro ATM RF10's, i've got like 2K on mine and they still look like new. Food for thought


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had Cooper st tires on for about 10 months now. I like the tires. I bought 2 new Cooper st maxx tires to replace the rears before plow season. I got about 25,000 miles out of these rears, towing 15,000 lbs on a daily basis. These Dodge rams with the Cummins are hard on rear tires. I have about 6-7 32nds left on the rears and 15 32nds on the fronts. I don't rotate because I have even wear on the fronts, so I just replace 2 sets of rears for every front set.


----------



## ladder6 (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the Bridgestone Dueler A/T revo 2's. Great tire at a very fair price using tirerack.com. Great all around tire and awesome to plow with. Lasts longer than the general grabber at2's. You get what you pay for!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Been really happy with my Goodyear Duratracs, I have 20k miles on them now, and it looks like I can atleast start winter with them, maybe even get through it. Revo's were bald at 17k miles.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

sn95vert;1302837 said:


> Dont mean to jack the thread but did anyone ever use Mastercraft Glacier Grip tires? I found a set that are 1 season old for cheap and dont know much about the brand. Any good?


im running mastercraft tires on my ram been really happy with them. just ordered a set for one of my chevys. 
http://www.mastercrafttires.com/htm...dl=Ram Pickup&opt=3500 SLT 4x4 Reg. Cab (DRW)


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Cooper came out with a new tire that has silica and Kevlar in the rubber, supposed to wear awesome. Hankooks dynapro are also supposed to be good tires. I like the Yokohama geolanders personally, have put 50k on a set before needing replacement.


----------

